# Et vous, vous le prenez comment ?



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

C'est une question existentielle que je me pose : comment manipuler son portable ?

Moi je suis du genre à pas le prendre autrement que bien gentillement par les côtés, ça frise limite le ridicule  

Et là, que vois-je dans une vidéo mettant en avant un sac-à-dos Crumpler, le type manipule son PowerBook comme une chausette  

Ca veut dire que moi aussi je peux prendre mon iBook, avec 4 doigts dessous, le pouce dessus, pour le sortir de mon sac sans éclater l'écran ? Woot :bebe:

Ou ça se fait qu'avec de l'alu ?


Thanks


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Ca veut dire que moi aussi je peux prendre mon iBook, avec 4 doigts dessous, le pouce dessus, pour le sortir de mon sac sans éclater l'écran ? Woot :bebe:



si si, toi aussi, tu peux y arrivé... 

(c'est quoi cette video ? )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

Le mieux serait que tu ailles par toi-même sur le site  (de toutes façons en réalité tu n'as pas le choix )

Products -> Laptop Bags -> Team Player (ou un qui y ressemble  ) ou même les "Gimp"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

il est quand meme chelou le site de crumple, et c'est un sacré foutoire...


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juin 2005)

pour ton information, les techniciens de chez apple reconnaissent que l'ibook est plus solide que le powerbook (la ou le plastique encaisse et amorti chez l'ibook, l'alu n'amorti pas et se deforme).

Donc je pense que tu peux arreter de reflechir, du moment que tu ne le jettes pas ! j'ai toujours sorti mes ibook avec 4 doigts dessous et le pouce dessus, et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme.


----------



## cyberyoyo (9 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> C'est une question existentielle que je me pose : comment manipuler son portable ?
> 
> Moi je suis du genre à pas le prendre autrement que bien gentillement par les côtés, ça frise limite le ridicule
> 
> ...



Moi j'utilise une seconde peau néoprène CRUMPLER et mon IBOOK je le prends avec 4 doigts dessous et le pouce au dessus   ou le contraire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2005)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> il est quand meme chelou le site de crumple, et c'est un sacré foutoire...



Oui, j'aime bien aussi revenir en arrière et m'apercevoir que je viens de quitter le site 



			
				zyrol a dit:
			
		

> pour ton information, les techniciens de chez apple reconnaissent que l'ibook est plus solide que le powerbook (la ou le plastique encaisse et amorti chez l'ibook, l'alu n'amorti pas et se deforme).
> 
> Donc je pense que tu peux arreter de reflechir, du moment que tu ne le jettes pas ! j'ai toujours sorti mes ibook avec 4 doigts dessous et le pouce dessus, et je n'ai jamais eu de probleme.



Je vais essayer de dépasser la barrière psychologique qui m'empèche de le faire


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Juin 2005)

WAAAAAAAA personne l'a encore sortie :


"comme ça."


----------



## cameleone (9 Juin 2005)

Oh malheureux, mettre les doigts sur la coque du iBook ?!!

Non, non, moi c'est toujours par les côtés, très délicatement, après m'être lavé les mains et en utilisant un chiffon.

Qui a dit que j'étais ridicule ? Maniaque dites-vous ?


----------



## esope (9 Juin 2005)

moi j'ai une seconde peau tucano et je le prend un peu comme il vient. Par contre une fois sorti de la housse c'est mains propres et délicatesse qui prime...
voilà pour ma contribution en espérant te rendre service dans ton GROS problème existentiel...


----------



## macboy (9 Juin 2005)

moi c'est mode ultra-sensible...

housse tucono (Double Skin) avec la feuille en platisque pour protéger l'écrant qd il est fermé 
et housse de transport classique...

on n'est à l'abris de rien..
je ferai n'importe quoi pour mon PWB :love: :love:


----------



## kertruc (10 Juin 2005)

Le mien, je le manipule comme ça vient.
Je ne fais pas du tout attention... je fais juste gaffe à pas le faire tomber.
Pas envie de me prendre la tête...
C'est un objet qui doit servir, c'est moi le chef, pas lui (tant qu'il marche...).
Non mais !


----------



## zolive12 (10 Juin 2005)

je fait comme kertruc... je le prend comme il vient.... je fait gaffe de pas le faire tomber. Il marche trés bien, et ne rechigne jamais. Evite de le faire tourner dans tout les sens quand il est allumé. encore qu'avec les dernier PB, c'est moins risquer (mais ca l'est quand même). 
Sinon, je le transporte dans mon sac a dos... il m'arrive meme de courir avec (pour attraper un train) dans sa house tucano avec un chifon entre l'ecran et le clavier quand meme. 
J'essay juste de faire ce qu'il faut pour qu'il reste en bon etat assez longtemps mais sans etre trop maniaque. 
Aller, un petit effort et tu y est presque...


----------



## chupastar (10 Juin 2005)

Moi je ne fait vraiment pas attention à la manière de le prendre, ça va c'est solide et si ça se cassait à peine on met les doigts dessus ça se saurait!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> Evite de le faire tourner dans tout les sens quand il est allumé. encore qu'avec les dernier PB, c'est moins risquer (mais ca l'est quand même).


Ca expliquerais le freeze que j'ai eu un jour en le déplaçant un peu trop incliné ? Dommage que le système des PB ne soit pas sur les iBook



			
				zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je le transporte dans mon sac a dos... il m'arrive meme de courir avec (pour attraper un train) dans sa house tucano avec un chifon entre l'ecran et le clavier quand meme.


Quel genre de sac à dos tu as ? Car je me tate à troquer mon Eastpack contre un Crumpler bien rembouré mais quid de la réelle efficaité ?


Justement, vous en pensez quoi de leur sac à dos, à Crumpler ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (11 Juin 2005)

Houlà !!!

SUJET SENSIBLE !!

Je déplace mon PB alu très délicatement après avoir attendu quelques instants que le disque dur se soit calmé (mise en veille, etc), en le tenant avec un pouce de chaque côté et en le soutenant avec les doigts par en-dessous, évidemment !   
Parfois je passe un petit coup de chiffon dessus.
Inutile de préciser que j'ai au préalable balisé le parcours et déplacé tous les objets pouvant risquer de me faire déraper....


Quelque chose me dit qu'il serait grand temps de déterrer le sujet de discussion dont vous avez manifestement besoin pour vous sentir bien !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> le sujet de discussion dont vous avez manifestement besoin pour vous sentir bien !



Comme dirait ma correspondancet australienne : Okidoki (en accentuant sur le premier i et le deuxième o s'il vous plaît )

Maintenant que j'ai vu le TI de ficelle j'ai plus peur pour iBook


----------



## zolive12 (13 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Ca expliquerais le freeze que j'ai eu un jour en le déplaçant un peu trop incliné



Peut etre, je suis pas un specialiste.  




			
				Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Quel genre de sac à dos tu as ? Car je me tate à troquer mon Eastpack contre un Crumpler bien rembouré mais quid de la réelle efficaité ?



J'ai un sac a dos tout con... enfin, un lafuma avec des sangles un peu partout pour tout caller dans le sac, et aussi caller le sac sur le dos. En plus, ca passe inapercu. 
http://www.lafuma-shopping.com/default.aspx?cat=4&MODL_CODE=LFS3155



			
				Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> en le soutenant avec les doigts par en-dessous, évidemment !



fait moi signe si vous y arriver sans...


----------



## Saozis (13 Juin 2005)

Je prétend pas être un bourrin qui maltraite son ordi, mais bon, 6 moi que je l'ai (ibook), et pour le transport, c'est dur pour lui : dans un sac en bandouillère, qui vient taper contre mes jambes a chaque fois que je fais un pas ;aucune second skin, dans mon sac, il doit partager la place avec mes bic, clopes, clés, intercalé entre deux gros livres de 300 pages (sans feuilles de protection etre l'écran et le clavier, évidemment !)... il est déjà tomber une ou deux fois (de 50 cm env), et il m'arrive carrément de le prendre, quand il est en marche, par l'écran ... ok, je suis pas spécialement soigneu, mais bon, déjà 6 mois qu'il subit ce traitement, et jamais eu aucun soucis ; sinon, dans la catégorie "mon ibook, c'est un baroudeur qui a déjà tout vécu", on peut citer : le coca (clavier, écran, ), la brulure de clope (au niveau des prises usb) qui a necessité un petit coup au cutter pour enlever la trace jaune  , et le coup du "vas y que je me matte un dvd dans mon bain, et que y a de la flotte qui vient éclabousser l'ordi"...
Nan, serieusement, l'ibook, c'est vraiment du solide ... c'est d'ailleur presque pour ca que je l'ai préferer au PB12".

... ouah, je l'aime mon ibook, mais pas question de me prendre la tête comme certains


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Juin 2005)

saoZiS E'Rkarone a dit:
			
		

> Je prétend pas être un bourrin qui maltraite son ordi, mais bon, 6 moi que je l'ai (ibook), et pour le transport, c'est dur pour lui : dans un sac en bandouillère, qui vient taper contre mes jambes a chaque fois que je fais un pas ;aucune second skin, dans mon sac, il doit partager la place avec mes bic, clopes, clés, intercalé entre deux gros livres de 300 pages (sans feuilles de protection etre l'écran et le clavier, évidemment !)... il est déjà tomber une ou deux fois (de 50 cm env), et il m'arrive carrément de le prendre, quand il est en marche, par l'écran ... ok, je suis pas spécialement soigneu, mais bon, déjà 6 mois qu'il subit ce traitement, et jamais eu aucun soucis ; sinon, dans la catégorie "mon ibook, c'est un baroudeur qui a déjà tout vécu", on peut citer : le coca (clavier, écran, ), la brulure de clope (au niveau des prises usb) qui a necessité un petit coup au cutter pour enlever la trace jaune  , et le coup du "vas y que je me matte un dvd dans mon bain, et que y a de la flotte qui vient éclabousser l'ordi"...
> Nan, serieusement, l'ibook, c'est vraiment du solide ... c'est d'ailleur presque pour ca que je l'ai préferer au PB12".
> 
> ... ouah, je l'aime mon ibook, mais pas question de me prendre la tête comme certains


ArHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! sacrilèges!!!!!!!!! Tu n'as pas de quoi lui offrir une petite housse de protection???   ... Allez va un petite effort...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

saoZiS E'Rkarone a dit:
			
		

> Je prétend pas être un bourrin qui maltraite son ordi, mais bon, 6 moi que je l'ai (ibook), et pour le transport, c'est dur pour lui : dans un sac en bandouillère, qui vient taper contre mes jambes a chaque fois que je fais un pas ;aucune second skin, dans mon sac, il doit partager la place avec mes bic, clopes, clés, intercalé entre deux gros livres de 300 pages (sans feuilles de protection etre l'écran et le clavier, évidemment !)... il est déjà tomber une ou deux fois (de 50 cm env), et il m'arrive carrément de le prendre, quand il est en marche, par l'écran ... ok, je suis pas spécialement soigneu, mais bon, déjà 6 mois qu'il subit ce traitement, et jamais eu aucun soucis ; sinon, dans la catégorie "mon ibook, c'est un baroudeur qui a déjà tout vécu", on peut citer : le coca (clavier, écran, ), la brulure de clope (au niveau des prises usb) qui a necessité un petit coup au cutter pour enlever la trace jaune  , et le coup du "vas y que je me matte un dvd dans mon bain, et que y a de la flotte qui vient éclabousser l'ordi"...
> Nan, serieusement, l'ibook, c'est vraiment du solide ... c'est d'ailleur presque pour ca que je l'ai préferer au PB12".
> 
> ... ouah, je l'aime mon ibook, mais pas question de me prendre la tête comme certains



Ah ouais quand même...  A la limite je crois que je préfère encore voir ficelle taper à coup de marteau sur son PB, c'est plus direct pour la pauv' bête


----------



## zolive12 (14 Juin 2005)

saoZiS E'Rkarone a dit:
			
		

> Je prétend pas être un bourrin qui maltraite son ordi, mais bon, 6 moi que je l'ai (ibook), et pour le transport, c'est dur pour lui : dans un sac en bandouillère, qui vient taper contre mes jambes a chaque fois que je fais un pas ;aucune second skin, dans mon sac, il doit partager la place avec mes bic, clopes, clés, intercalé entre deux gros livres de 300 pages (sans feuilles de protection etre l'écran et le clavier, évidemment !)... il est déjà tomber une ou deux fois (de 50 cm env), et il m'arrive carrément de le prendre, quand il est en marche, par l'écran ... ok, je suis pas spécialement soigneu, mais bon, déjà 6 mois qu'il subit ce traitement, et jamais eu aucun soucis ; sinon, dans la catégorie "mon ibook, c'est un baroudeur qui a déjà tout vécu", on peut citer : le coca (clavier, écran, ), la brulure de clope (au niveau des prises usb) qui a necessité un petit coup au cutter pour enlever la trace jaune  , et le coup du "vas y que je me matte un dvd dans mon bain, et que y a de la flotte qui vient éclabousser l'ordi"...
> Nan, serieusement, l'ibook, c'est vraiment du solide ... c'est d'ailleur presque pour ca que je l'ai préferer au PB12".
> 
> ... ouah, je l'aime mon ibook, mais pas question de me prendre la tête comme certains



l'ibook est solide  , en voila la preuve, mais entre ça et ne pas osez le deplacer... y a un juste milieux... faut qu'en meme que ca reste un *portable*


----------

